# new wrench



## Rusty (Dec 21, 2016)

wrench 

View attachment 14600980_1281587085248433_865515210160072946_n.jpg


----------



## Chris (Dec 21, 2016)

I need one of those.


----------



## havasu (Dec 21, 2016)

Why can't they also design a metric screwdriver such as that one?


----------



## Rusty (Dec 21, 2016)

mishap 

View attachment 15230544_1157048541015344_3151711318005899100_n.jpg


----------



## Rusty (Mar 12, 2017)

right one 

View attachment 17309134_1444663532232291_5072197169166917866_n.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 12, 2017)

My dad use to have a left handed screwdriver, I never could get it to work right. It unscrewed fine but wouldn't drive in a screw for crap.

https://youtu.be/PciW5EHBobc


----------



## havasu (Mar 12, 2017)

Since I am left handed, are you aware that 90% of potato peelers won't work for us? They actually have left handed models.


----------



## Chris (Mar 12, 2017)

You know what they say about left handed people right?


----------



## havasu (Mar 13, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdSYhwLENvM[/ame]


----------

